# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  رايكم شنو في احمد ادم

## sabry

*ظهير ايسر الخرطوم الوطني ..... أعجبني جدا جدا .... يدافع ويهاجم بمستوى مميز.... شخصيا اعجبني للغاية وتمنيته مع الزعيم 

رأيكم شنو
*

----------


## ود من الله

*منو البقدر يجيبو لينا ده يوم المنى
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*لعاب وفى واخد بلبس رقم 4 برضو لعاب
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*والله تمنيته في الزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*محمد حامد برضو لعاب وفنان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة لجنة التسجلات الحالية رصدت عدة لعيبة ممتازين جدا
تتكتم اللجنة على اسمائهم لاغراض امنية وتامينية
نتمنى ان تكلل جهودهم بانهاء كل المرصودين بنجاح بعيدا عن المكايدات والمزايدات

*

----------


## kartoub

*يا سلام عليك الود دة لعااااااااب وعلي فكرة عندو عقد احتراف وهو لاعب مراحل سنية
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*المحترفين الاهم

*

----------


## خالد العوض

*ناسنا من ديل كلهم جابو لينا (النمر ) 
والله البسجل للمريخ دا جلفوط أكتر من الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المريخ فى اشد الحوجة لاطراف ملعب مميزين  

نتمنى محمد آدم / والسمؤال  / عاطف خالد  ــــــــــ)  نادى الخرطوم

السمانى  ـــــــــــــــــــ)  هلال الابيض
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد العوض
					

ناسنا من ديل كلهم جابو لينا (النمر ) 
والله البسجل للمريخ دا جلفوط أكتر من الجلافيط



نمر مدافع مميز  ولكن تأثر بالتشكيل الغير ثابت فى خط الدفاع وضعف اطراف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*مشكورين شباب. ..والله قعدت للكورة دي عشان الولد ده. ... ربنا يحفظو 
كسلاوي الله يطمنك
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*ديربي سبورت الخرطوم

كتبت: رقية الشريف

قام نادي الهلال للتربيه بمخاطبة نادي الخرطوم الوطني رسميا عن طريق خطاب من الامانة العامة للنادي طالبا فية اطلاق سراح لاعب الطرف الايسر احمد ادم محمد الشهير ب( التش) وذلك علي ضؤ العلاقات المميزة،التي تربط الناديين في اطار التعامل فيما بينهما

واوضح الامين العام لنادي الهلال عماد الطيب حوجة نادية لخدمات اللاعب راجيا من ادارة الخرطوم الوطني انهاء تعاقد اللاعب بالتراضي علي ان يحتفظ الطرفان بحقوقهما مشيرا الي احترام المؤسسات ودخول البيوت من ابوابها

اها رأيكم شنو؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*هلافيت كلهم
نودي برضو خطاب و الحشاش يملأ شبتكو
اللاعب البحصل فيهو كده يفشل على طول
*

----------


## ابو همام

*الولد داير المريخ حتى اخوانه دايرين ليه المريخ بالذات امين اخوه لاعب الشرطه القضارف رافض ليه الهلال نهائى لانو قال  عندهم خساسات بضيعوهو زى ماضيعوا  محمد عبدالرحمن  طبعا كلهم اولاد  حى  واحد
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*طبعا نادى الخرطوم رفض ليهم الاتنين المريخ والهلال
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*محمد حامد رقم 4 لاعب فنان أتمناه في الزعيم 
والله
                        	*

----------

